# Private pond status?



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

How many private ponds you guys have access to, not including ponds you might personally own? 

I have access to exactly two, both of which are near Mansfield. The first is at a campground and produces a ton of small LMB, but very few big fish. My access to this pond ends June 1 when summer camp starts. The other one was previously owned by my stepdad's family. In order for me to fish it, he has to get permission from the new owner, be present himself, and stick to the side of the pond that's away from the house. It produces big LMB, but is a hassle to get into. 

I'm not pond-dependent, but this season will definitely be a letdown. My fishing buddy and former next-door-neighbor (Skycruiser on the OGF) had access to a number of excellent ponds, but he moved to Virginia Beach last year so those opportunities are closed off.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have access to zero..... But i fish many public ponds around Columbus that have big largemouth and some have giant bass including my biggest which was 6 3/4 pounds... I will try to upload a pic tonight.... Mosy ponds get overlooked... Use google earth and find ponds then go knockin... Thats what i would try... All the ponds i fish have signs that say public fishing....good luck

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ohiomuskyman (Jan 28, 2013)

Look around for some local golf courses. No one out this time of year and chances are they are heavily stocked! My local course has some toads in it!


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i also have zero. i do fish a small public pond biggest ive gotten there is around 3 lbs i would say. from what i have saw it dosent get much pressure other then bobbers and worms. i have tried to get permission from some golf courses but never had any luck being allowed to go. thnx for the idea now might be the time before golfing gets in full swing


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Once you free yourself of the pond mentality, you see what is really out there to fish.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

I got tired of begging people to fish.so i hit the rivers,and when i was old enough,i bought a boat so i could go anytime i wanted.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, i agree that most ponds are overrated, if they let no one fish them, they are often full of stunted bass, numbers over quality, if they are fished a lot, fish get smart and while good fish are to be had, its a lot of work. I feed my fish in my pond and have an over abundance of bigger fish so while its not a numbers game, the fish you will catch are generally pretty nice ones and this is typical of ponds of people who feed there fish. 

I also agree that local park ponds and apartment ponds are great places to fish, from locals who generally keep what they catch but are not typically the kind of anglers who are good enough to consistantly catch nicer fish. I hope that makes sense, the locals crop the smaller fish leaving a lot of bigger fish that are not heavily fished, its pond management basics 101


Salmonid
PS I have names for some of my fish...


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

I have access to three private ponds around Columbus... Two are exactly how others put it with stunted bass and bluegill city. However the one pond, the guy encourages a slot limit on bass. All largemouth 11" to 15" are encouraged to be taken. this pond has 12" bluegill and my buddy pulled an 8#er lmb my personal largest being 5 and change. All the fish are so vibrant and healthy and I think it is due to the fact that there is substantial bait to maintain the monsters without them fighting to get food with tons of hungry small bass. I never would have gotten permission if I didn't take a chance and knock on some doors. Once the people realized I was respectful and truly care about the environment, they let me come whenever. One thing that may not hurt.... Carry a clipboard and say you are going to do a biological study about fish growth and fishing pressure in private ponds based upon square footage of the pond and times fished in a month. Makes it seem like you have a reason to fish other than loving to fish and they tend to be a little lenient when they see a clipboard. Try it, worse come to worse they say no. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Biggest from public pond last is the first one...second and third alum creek...good year dates are wrong

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry with confusing text...the first is my biggest bass to date.. Caught in a public pond... Last two were caught at alum creek from shore... You all know where at from pic lol... But thats prolly the only one in there!!!! : )

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

britton, I'm eating tacos right now and its a lot easier checking your pics out. But I can only turn my head so far before everything falls out of the tacos..

JK... Nice looking fish:good:


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Lol thanks man.... Just looking forward to next year

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

This year... Lol couldnt guess i have a college education

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

This is interesting. I figured I'd be on the low end with two and that a lot of you guys would have numerous private ponds to access. If I'm having a bad day on the river, like the two or three weeks following the spawn, I like to have a pond or two to fall back on. My biggest LMB are also out of ponds, which I blame on not having a boat. Hopefully that changes this year with the new kayak...


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

I've never caught a bass in alum especially that big those are nice 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

although ive never landed one there...i have seen and hooked into absolute MONSTERS from shore at greenfield lake around lancaster. i was just too young at the time, and had super light/old line on my reel when i saw a big girl sunning. the only thing she would hit was a weightless nightcrawler being twitched.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

It saddens me to see that you believe blatently lying to someone is an acceptable means of gaining access to a pond. Am I the only one who sees this as morally unacceptable? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

gpb1111 said:


> It saddens me to see that you believe blatently lying to someone is an acceptable means of gaining access to a pond. Am I the only one who sees this as morally unacceptable?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+1. I'm with you, just be honest and it'll take care of itself. I tell every owner the same thing, I'll remove any trash I find, am strictly C&R unless they want some of the fish, and will leave the area as good or better than I found it. And I get a slip signed. 

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Agree... Dont lie.... Alum has some big bass in it... I feel the key to alum is to make your bait look different than what they see all the time... Alum is heavily pressured... As to stay on topic.. Ive fished a few private ponds and most of them are overstocked and this kills the size... Better way to less than just a little to much fish in pond

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

Deazl... since ur from grove city.. have u tried the pond at the Ymca on orders road.. i know its free to fish.. and have a ton of Gill's not so sure on bass but have seen people throwing lures ..


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

Skycrusier's Marysville pond was the bomb! That was always the fall back place if the fishing was tough elsewhere. 

I have access to 3 or 4 different spots that are private. Since getting the boat a couple of years back I rarely if ever fish ponds. They always produce but I have to justify the money pit that a boat is so I try and use it as much as possible.


----------



## Tom8142 (Feb 18, 2012)

Dublin has city parks with ponds in them. They all have bass. I go to three or four when not in the river.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

gpb1111 said:


> It saddens me to see that you believe blatently lying to someone is an acceptable means of gaining access to a pond. Am I the only one who sees this as morally unacceptable?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+2 lying will just make it harder for the next generatiom fisherman to get permission


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

browns_jr88 said:


> Deazl... since ur from grove city.. have u tried the pond at the Ymca on orders road.. i know its free to fish.. and have a ton of Gill's not so sure on bass but have seen people throwing lures ..


I actually do fish that pond. There are a few bass but they are small. Channels in there too. C&R makes it so you can at least catch something...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

mevers said:


> Skycrusier's Marysville pond was the bomb! That was always the fall back place if the fishing was tough elsewhere.
> 
> I have access to 3 or 4 different spots that are private. Since getting the boat a couple of years back I rarely if ever fish ponds. They always produce but I have to justify the money pit that a boat is so I try and use it as much as possible.


Yep. I'm his former next-door-neighbor, Chris. We may have met...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Its called fryer park... Behind they y... And they have big bass in there... Caught one 5 pound two year ago...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

britton1989 said:


> Its called fryer park... Behind they y... And they have big bass in there... Caught one 5 pound two year ago...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


...not any more.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

What changed?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

britton1989 said:


> What changed?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It got posted on a public site full of lurkers, but that purely a guess on my part. 

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, any lurker rushing out to fish that pond is gonna be disappointed. It's mostly little kids that fish it for gills and the bass are few and far between (and small).


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Well i was trying to help some people out.... i thought this is a site to help fisherman. Granted that pond is not one that i would go to try catch monster bass at... Cause it would be dissapointing.. But my point is that you do have a chance to catch a big one there.... What do you think all the bass eat? All them bluegill.... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Brit, we weren't pinging on you for trying to help, but we've all seen and read about a PUBLIC spot being posted and then crowded for weeks afterward. 

I think it's more of a reflex for people to call attention to similar posts, kinda as a joke/nod to all the other people who've made even larger mistakes.

No worries though, I pull some dumb stuff soon enough and you'll have ample time to call me out on it! 

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry i apologize.... I understand... I know what your saying... Wont happen again.... Kinda new to site just catching on... Sorry again

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LuckyDog1968 (Feb 28, 2013)

Anybody know if you are allowed to fish the lake behind McDonald @ 36 and I71?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

LuckyDog1968 said:


> Anybody know if you are allowed to fish the lake behind McDonald @ 36 and I71?


Good question. I've been wondering the same thing for two decades...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

LuckyDog1968 said:


> Anybody know if you are allowed to fish the lake behind McDonald @ 36 and I71?


Nope. The guy that ownes that and both the other McDonald ownes the land and will not allow anyone to fish for insurance purposes. Can't gripe about it I guess. I assume the employees will report you if your seen.

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## LuckyDog1968 (Feb 28, 2013)

That's to bad if I were a fish I think that's where I would hang out.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

